# FK1000p - Disappointing?



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Now then chaps, 

I've got a couple of layers on the fiesta, and whilst at first it impressed me with the shine, like a second layer of clear-coat, i've found that after a month or so, there seems to be virtually none left on the car. It doesn't bead, it struggles massively to sheet water from the car, and worst of all, whenever the car gets wet, i end up with massive, thick white water spots all over the car, as if the wax has somehow dissolved in the water, and when dried, its left a residue in places. it looks hideous. I'm very very disappointed in this product. 
Now i am all for accepting that it could be something i've done, but i thoroughly wiped each panel down with panel wipe after polishing before applying a layer, then during my next weekly wash, another layer was applied. 

I use Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Shampoo if thats of any use. 

Ed.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmmm

I havent heard of this before, i have fk1000p on both mine and the mrs cars, and it still looks good 2 months later..


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

not had this problem either and use it all the time on the van


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not had any probs with it before either - could it of reacted in some way with the panel-wipe?.. i go straight to FK1000p after lime prime usually


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

No issues here, good durability and beads very well even when dirty.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Surprised at the durability issues, I don't think the finish is all that and it's far from the product many are purporting it to be. However it's not utter tosh either. 

How did you prep the surface?


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Mines lasting very well indeed, right up there with colly 476. Its been about 6 weeks since I applied 2 coats and its beading and sheeting water faster than anything I've had.

Just tried Colly 915 for the first time however, and imo looks a lot nicer than FK1000p, so once I get my paws on a clay bar thats going to be my next lsp


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Blimey! How odd! I use Serious Performance Ultra Gloss shampoo, too and find it actually restores the effects and maintains the sealant very well indeed.

What could be wrong, I wonder? Do you use a drying aid? Maybe a QD? Do you top off with some kind of QD or show detailer after drying? I use Serious Performance own Show Detailer (the new pink one), but used to use their older whiteish one.

When you first rinse off the shampoo, do you see awesome beading? I do. What ratio of shampoo to water are you using? I use 3 fl oz in 2 gallons - proper UK gallons.

What prep do you do? I use Serious Performance Paint Cleanser if I've not polished first. I've used Car-Lack68 NSC and AG SRP underneath, too. I've never used a glaze under, but I have used another sealant - Duragloss 105 (after bonding with 601) and Serious Performance Super Sealant.

Hmmm ... I hope we can get to the bottom of this because I find it an absolute fantastic product and cannot rave highly enough about it.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Orca said:


> Blimey! How odd! I use Serious Performance Ultra Gloss shampoo, too and find it actually restores the effects and maintains the sealant very well indeed.
> 
> What could be wrong, I wonder? Do you use a drying aid? Maybe a QD? Do you top off with some kind of QD or show detailer after drying? I use Serious Performance own Show Detailer (the new pink one), but used to use their older whiteish one.
> 
> ...


Orca! i was awaiting your reply to this thread as i thought i recalled you saying that the SP shampoo was, in your eyes, the best shampoo to use with FK1000p.

The only drying aid i use, and i use it very rarely because i find it wasteful is meguiars last touch, cut at 4:1.

After washing with the serious performance shampoo, beading is restored, as is sheeting, but i put this down to it being a **** hot shampoo, it is a wash and wax product afterall no? but after a while this seems to dissapear. I must admit i'm using a rather strong dilution ratio with it, although its recommended to dilute this very strongly isn't it? Can't remember off the top of my head but i was under the impression it was 50-60ml of product in the bucket.

The only thing i can think of is that when i waxed it the second time, i waxed directly after washing it with SP shampoo, perhaps this prevented the coat from adhering evenly? or perhaps its the shampoo itself thats leaving the white wax-stains all over.

I can't see how the panel wipe would affect anything, after all it is essentially IPA albeit slightly different  I've never polished with SRP underneath, just went from menzerna intensive polish/final finish to an IPA wipedown and then to applying the wax.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmmm ... I can't fault your application and the dilution of the shampoo is about right. I said 3 fl oz, which is about 45 ml. I use a "standard" Halfords bucket, which is 8 litres in capacity, so 2 US gallons and shy of 2 UK gallons. Perhaps drop the shampoo a little.

I still can't see that getting in the way. You're right - it is a wash/wax shampoo and the beading is attributed to the shampoo in my view, but I think it does restore the finish.

How often do you wash the car? I'm pretty much every week, except for the last few weeks where I've not washed my white car for a month. It's still pulling up strong beading from a Serious Performance Paint Cleanser/Finish Kare 1000P finish I put on about 5 or 6 weeks ago and washed once a week later.

I'm sorry - I'm at a loss here. You did wipe down after the polishing, so I can't see a problem there. You shouldn't have to change all your other products to get this one to work, but I would suggest Serious Performance Paint Cleanser anyway - it's fantastic! If you like sealants, that's the pre-cleaner to have :thumb:

Application? I work in circles to start with and then go over without buffing in straight lines - sometimes it simply moves the uncured sealant into straight lines and parts of a panel sometimes "melt" with fresh product and move into line. It is a funny one to ensure adequate coverage - I say that, but I've used it most on white which is hard to see anyway.

Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

My mum's car has two coats on and after 4 months its still beading fine


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

i'd say strip the FK using a claybar so you can do it faster and start over
paint cleanser then FK


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Orca said:


> Hmmm ... I can't fault your application and the dilution of the shampoo is about right. I said 3 fl oz, which is about 45 ml. I use a "standard" Halfords bucket, which is 8 litres in capacity, so 2 US gallons and shy of 2 UK gallons. Perhaps drop the shampoo a little.
> 
> I still can't see that getting in the way. You're right - it is a wash/wax shampoo and the beading is attributed to the shampoo in my view, but I think it does restore the finish.
> 
> ...


I think my bucket holds between 10-15 litres, so i feel the dilution of 50-60ml would be alright? I will try and drop it a little to see if it makes a difference, if nothing else it will mean the bottle lasts longer!

I try my best to wash the car once a week, although i'm currently in the same boat as you where it hasn't been washed for 3 or 4 weeks now due to work commitments. But the shampoo definately brings out the best in the sealants looks 

I may well give the SP Paint cleanser a go, just to see what its like, is it machine friendly or strictly by hand? May also dabble with some lime prime if i can pick some up at the weekend.

I tend to rub it in straight lines, right from the off, although it does perhaps get a little too thin in places, sometimes its hard to see where i've applied it, and this is on a black car, so the reverse of yours being hard to see naturally  Athough i can't see this being a problem, because it had 2 coats on it?

Ed.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know about machine application for the paint cleanser - I don't see why not. On a rotary using a finishing pad like a 3M blue, spread at sub-1000 RPM and go up to about 1250 RPM to get the cleansing action working - that works well for Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite, too. Lime Prime should be worked using the Zenith Point technique on either a finishing pad for least cut or go up to a polishing pad for more cut.

Clay first? Might be needed.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I'll be stripping the wax tomorrow and claying, so will see how that goes. 

Would you care to explain what exactly is the zenith point technique? I've heard it mentioned plenty of times, but never really understood it.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe its your paint - every product works different depending on the paint. Some of my products are gods on some cars and dogs on other cars (Meguiars #7 for example).


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

This maybe a dumb question... How long did you leave the FK1000p on the
paint before buffing? If it's much less than 20 mins, that could be the answer.
I'm coming up to 3 months on the wheels and 2 months on the car and there's
no apparent loss on either. Very strange...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Still beads after 3 months in Turkish hot climate... :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

8 months of winter and snow, rain etc and it was beading pretty much like day 1.

I see FK1000 bead really well on dirty panels as well, but if it beads fine when you wash it and then drops off its simply perhaps because the paint is getting dirty? Beading always drops off on dirty panels. Not used the SP shampoo so cant comment on that.

Of course, one thing I have learned is that EVERY product seems to have the occasional user that gets totally opposite experiences to 99% of others. It seems simply a fact of life.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Simply to answer your title, is it utter tosh? absolutely not, its the best product I have ever used and it simply blows me away with how much it delivers. As Damon says you may just be the 1 in a million person that can't get it to work but I feel I must let other know that it is not utter tosh, with a thread title like yours we could easily get a load of newbies scared away from a great product.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> 8 months of winter and snow, rain etc and it was beading pretty much like day 1.
> 
> I see FK1000 bead really well on dirty panels as well, but if it beads fine when you wash it and then drops off its simply perhaps because the paint is getting dirty? Beading always drops off on dirty panels. Not used the SP shampoo so cant comment on that.
> 
> Of course, one thing I have learned is that EVERY product seems to have the occasional user that gets totally opposite experiences to 99% of others. It seems simply a fact of life.


But you've contradicted yourself there Damon, you mention that FK1000p beads very well on dirty panels, yet you then go on to say that beading always drops off on dirty panels. I agree with this, as yes from past experience i know it does, but what do you class as dirty? Yes up the sides of my cars where i get all the puddles splashing thick muddy water up the sides then the beading does suffer, but on the roof and the bonnet? Where at most it gets some flies and a very thin layer of dust i can't see it having as much of an effect up there, but in fact its the worst place.

I'll try and get some pictures today before and after washing it, just so that people can see what i'm trying to say. It may be that i was just expecting miracles from this product.

Gt5500, why shouldn't i brand it as utter rubbish? I've bought it, i've been very dissapointed with it up until now?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I use it in the Middle East. It copes very well in the heat but when it rains, it seems to strip the car completely of wax. I too have noticed a white residue which is a bugger to remove but I put that down to a leaky car port roof. Despite this I love the stuff. Bahrain is dusty as hell and FK1000 is amazing at deflecting the stuff and giving top UV protection and a great finish.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Of course, one thing I have learned is that EVERY product seems to have the occasional user that gets totally opposite experiences to 99% of others. It seems simply a fact of life.





gt5500 said:


> Simply to answer your title, is it utter tosh? absolutely not, its the best product I have ever used and it simply blows me away with how much it delivers.


This is the first time I have heard anything bad about FK....

I use it on the jeep and it's still going strong after 3 months...

I've also got it on exSWIMBO's wheels and they still bead after 6 months...

But, as with everything, it can't be 100% perfect all the time, and if it's not working for 1 person, then they will think it's tosh, and are correct in their feelings... it's their point of view after all...

Maybe it's a 'bad' example of the product....or maybe just some strange reaction to the users process or paint...


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> Gt5500, why shouldn't i brand it as utter rubbish? I've bought it, i've been very dissapointed with it up until now?


Jesus calm down, your thread title is a question is it not? I assume thats why it has a ? at then end. The question was is it utter tosh? and frankly the answer to that is no, there must be over 200 members on here that rave about FK1000p on a seemingly daily basis. The fact that you have a had a problem with it suggests it is something you are doing wrong or something on your paint affecting it. If you were the first person to try this product and found it was tosh then it may be different but FK1000p is a tried tested and liked by many product. Maybe it was a rhetoric question and you didn't want anyone to disagree with you....


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I had similar issues with FK. Problems I had are as follows:

1) Extremely hard to remove (very very thin applications)
2) Dusting like SRP laid on thickly
3) After a few weeks I saw what appeared to be loads of scratches on the paint all over, they would only come off after rubbing your fingernail across them
4) Beading was poor, after one day rain would not bead rounded but in all different shapes and sizes (I know beading is no reflection on a product, but from other people's pictures it was not the same)

I posted a thread and it seems I was in a minority and I put it down to a dud tin, so ordered another as I truely wanted to believe in this product as durability on car I maintain has to be high and prior to FK I always used Colli 476 on these cars. Not had a chance to use the new tin yet though.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

NKS said:


> I had similar issues with FK. Problems I had are as follows:
> 
> 1) Extremely hard to remove (very very thin applications)
> 2) Dusting like SRP laid on thickly
> ...


That suspicously like the problem was with your applicators or your buffing towels to me.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> Jesus calm down, your thread title is a question is it not? I assume thats why it has a ? at then end. The question was is it utter tosh? and frankly the answer to that is no, there must be over 200 members on here that rave about FK1000p on a seemingly daily basis. The fact that you have a had a problem with it suggests it is something you are doing wrong or something on your paint affecting it. If you were the first person to try this product and found it was tosh then it may be different but FK1000p is a tried tested and liked by many product. Maybe it was a rhetoric question and you didn't want anyone to disagree with you....


Yes it was more of a rhetorical question to be honest,but not because i didn't want people to disagree with me, just thats how i felt, like i can't believe its not working. There are plenty of posts in this thread from people who have made it work, stating just that, no need to act the fool now is there


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> That suspicously like the problem was with your applicators or your buffing towels to me.


It happened on three different cars, only one of the cars had the scratch like marks though.

I used fresh Megs Foam applicator first, then a german applicator and on the final car a MF applicator.

All were buffed with either sonus buffing towels or Fluffy mf's. These were used but wahsed by hand as I usually do with them

Hence I chalked it up as a "dud" tin.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmmm not had any problems with FK1000 on my own car.... i love the stuff personally....

although... when i did my brothers silver Honda Accord a few months back, i noticed the marks left behind on the paintwork. I think this was purely because i applied it too thick and left to cure for too long.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> But you've contradicted yourself there Damon, you mention that FK1000p beads very well on dirty panels, yet you then go on to say that beading always drops off on dirty panels. I agree with this, as yes from past experience i know it does, but what do you class as dirty? Yes up the sides of my cars where i get all the puddles splashing thick muddy water up the sides then the beading does suffer, but on the roof and the bonnet? Where at most it gets some flies and a very thin layer of dust i can't see it having as much of an effect up there, but in fact its the worst place.
> 
> I'll try and get some pictures today before and after washing it, just so that people can see what i'm trying to say. It may be that i was just expecting miracles from this product.
> 
> Gt5500, why shouldn't i brand it as utter rubbish? I've bought it, i've been very dissapointed with it up until now?


what I mean is that beading drops off on dirty panel - RELATIVE to most other products though I have seen it bead very well. For example, the Destiny on my car seems to drop off in beading very quickly after washing, but comes back fully immediately after a wash. I see FK1000 still bead well for much longer, and even on very dirty panels it still shows some beads. It is dropping off though.

Personally i think something there is something specific to your situation that is causing it - one of:

1. application technique or prep
2. application conditions - plays a MASSIVE role IMHO
3. contamination after applying
4. bad tin?

Yours is the first post I have seen of it not doing well, so it makes me think there is a particular issue. I really think its a little OTT to brand a product as 'tosh' after 1 try on 1 car when thousands of others have the TOTALLY opposite experience.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

Beeste said:


> I use it in the Middle East. It copes very well in the heat but when it rains, it seems to strip the car completely of wax. I too have noticed a white residue which is a bugger to remove but I put that down to a leaky car port roof. Despite this I love the stuff. Bahrain is dusty as hell and FK1000 is amazing at deflecting the stuff and giving top UV protection and a great finish.


so after a day's rain , the rain stripped it off of your car ? how is this possible?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> Yes it was more of a rhetorical question to be honest,but not because i didn't want people to disagree with me, just thats how i felt, like i can't believe its not working. There are plenty of posts in this thread from people who have made it work, stating just that, no need to act the fool now is there


No need for childish digs either is there?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

DimGR said:


> so after a day's rain , the rain stripped it off of your car ? how is this possible?


I guess it must be the type of rain we get here which I suspect is very acidic and laden with salt and sand. Luckily it only rained for 3 days in total last year so no big deal. I was shocked when I saw the car - it was totally stripped - nothing left on it.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello there, bit late on this thread

I have tried and own many waxes and have terrible problems here with dust We have a lot of quarries around here.

I have no issues with FK1000P as it performs with the best I have tried previously however like alot of the waxes I have found durability a huge problem.

To top it all I read all these posts that say things like


> '2 months of dirt, just started to rain and I watch the dirt slide off'


And also things like


> 'Still beading after 3 months'


Makes me so Jealous

So don't worry you are not alone.

PS. I find if you have recently waxed you car water marks can be a problem after washing due the beading. If the sun is out and you don't dry fast enough then water marks are an inevitable consequence:thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I find it pretty good but durability is nowhere near that of Zaino in my experience but then it is a lot easier than Zaino for just popping another layer on so horses for courses lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have had no problems with FK 1000p had 4 months on the alloys with no problems.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> what I mean is that beading drops off on dirty panel - RELATIVE to most other products though I have seen it bead very well. For example, the Destiny on my car seems to drop off in beading very quickly after washing, but comes back fully immediately after a wash. I see FK1000 still bead well for much longer, and even on very dirty panels it still shows some beads. It is dropping off though.
> 
> Personally i think something there is something specific to your situation that is causing it - one of:
> 
> ...


It may well be, and most probably is down to how i am using it, which is why i posted it up for people to suggest things to try. I've used it on a couple of other cars and as far as i can see its had the same effect. I'm not willing to put it aside as a dud tin this easily, i just feel that its not working as i expected, but as i bought the tin myself, and still have a lot left, then i want to hone in on what could be the cause of the problem so that i can get satisfaction out of it.



gt5500 said:


> No need for childish digs either is there?


There's no need for you to come in here spamming my topic, its a public forum, thats my opinion of the stuff currently, it may change hopefully, it may not. If you don't like what i'm saying, don't come in the bloody thread.

I'm getting sensible answers off of everybody here, Orca has been most helpful in confirming a few queries, BigPikle is putting some good solid suggestions forward, but quite what are you contributing to this thread?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How long did you let it cure for?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I don't think anyone needs to be falling out over this - it's only wax! 

(btw. I've ammended the title to something a little more 'DW' and to present the subject in the correct way to newbies to the site. Nothing personal to the OP, but I just think the original title was maybe a little harshly worded in fairness )

Continue....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I don't think anyone needs to be falling out over this - it's only wax!
> 
> (btw. I've ammended the title to something a little more 'DW' and to present the subject in the correct way to newbies to the site. Nothing personal to the OP, but I just think the original title was maybe a little harshly worded in fairness )
> 
> Continue....


have you used FK1000p Mark, what do you think of it?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No, I hesitated over it for too long and eventually decided to do my bit for the 'old skool' lol! and plumped for buying Megs #16 instead 

By all accounts it gets the nod over FK#1000 for looks and the durability is not that far behind, and for me who can't ever leave a wax long enough to totally wear off, that's never a concern anyway.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some very mixed views on this product lately - maybe there was an 'iffy' batch at some point? I can't knock mine for 'beading' at all - it's superb, for months but I do have a problem with it losing its bling after a couple of washes.

That said, on silver/white it looks superb.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I don't think anyone needs to be falling out over this - it's only *wax!*


Are you sure?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Are you sure?


About that well used phrase? Absolutely 

"..it's only a synthetic blend that's labled as a wax, yet marketed as a sealant" doesn't quite have the same effect :lol:


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone else think it dulls metallic flakes ? I was disappointed with FK1000 on my dads metallic red bmw.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its a great product IMO, having used it on various different cars - a green fiesta, dark red vw golf, silver focus, grey focus, blue saxo etc - the results have always been superb. i like to see great beading as much as the next person, but a lack of beading does'nt equal lack of protection - IMO. also, several varients can affect different products - temperature for example, i gave my fiesta a quick wash last night, and used duragloss aquawax after drying - it was about 8:30 by then so it was getting damp but it was a pain to buff off, wereas ive used it in the middle of the day before and its been sweet as a nut, no problems at all


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

I just feel the finish is overrated , the durability appears to be superb yes but colly 915 blows it away for me on the looks.

Just my 2p


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> its a great product IMO, having used it on various different cars - a green fiesta, dark red vw golf, silver focus, grey focus, blue saxo etc - the results have always been superb. i like to see great beading as much as the next person, *but a lack of beading does'nt equal lack of protection* - IMO. also, several varients can affect different products - temperature for example, i gave my fiesta a quick wash last night, and used duragloss aquawax after drying - it was about 8:30 by then so it was getting damp but it was a pain to buff off, wereas ive used it in the middle of the day before and its been sweet as a nut, no problems at all


Very good point Kev, although i would have expected it to bead constantly for quite some time, gradually getting less and less tight beads as it wore out. Not a total stop suddenly,


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree it slightly dulls the finish but it looks like theres a thicker Clear coat on the car I like the look of it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> Very good point Kev, although i would have expected it to bead constantly for quite some time, gradually getting less and less tight beads as it wore out. Not a total stop suddenly,


true, that said as its got more synthetic products in it, wereas say, dodo waxes are more 'natural and pure' could this mean that rather than the beading tailing off gradually it just stops suddenly?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Roryw said:


> I just feel the finish is overrated , the durability appears to be superb yes but colly 915 blows it away for me on the looks.
> 
> Just my 2p


+1

From what I have read, it came accropss as some 'wander wax'. I can't fault it's beading or slickness, but I've seen wetter and glossier finishes on cheaper products. I found it looks better with a topper, but then what's the point.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

No matter how good a product is, there will be 20 guys who love it and atleast 1-3 who don't. I've yet to see a wax/sealant/polish that everybody loved. For me 1000P is a lovely product, and its price is great.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> +1
> 
> From what I have read, it came accropss as some 'wander wax'. I can't fault it's beading or slickness, but I've seen wetter and glossier finishes on cheaper products. I found it looks better with a topper, but then what's the point.


Yeah I'd agree with that, the beading and slickness are top notch, but for looks I'd only give it 5/10.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Roryw said:


> Yeah I'd agree with that, the beading and slickness are top notch, but for looks I'd only give it 5/10.


I actually feel the opposite to this, i feel the looks are brilliant from it, it adds so much depth to my black metallic paint on the fester, yes, i don't think it makes the flake pop as much as say Gloss-it Concorso would perhaps, (i haven't tried that, its just a product i recalled being praised for its bling factor) But for whatever reason i'm not getting the lifespan others are getting.

After this weekend, with it being ford fair, i needed to get some protection on there so i simply opted for CG XXX wax, i'm going to wash it with a PH neutral shampoo, that is simply shampoo, not a wash and wax, do another thorough IPA Wipedown to eliminate ALL greasy surfaces, and then i will put two or three thin layers of FK1000p on the car, leaving no less than 20 minutes in between each coats. They will be very thin layers, just enough so that i can make out where i've applied it too.

Hopefully i'll have better luck next time.

Ed


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

When I look at the Finish Kare website FK1000p vs FK2685 I would have opted for the 2685 , the 1000 is 'better' for durability but you hve a large tub of product to re-apply when needs be


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok I just brought FK1000p for my new reconditioned wheels, I put 2 layers on and today in the rain its not just beading water its repelling the brake dust on the paint surface into the little water beads.

I've never seen any wax or sealant do that...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

copperman05 said:


> Ok I just brought FK1000p for my new reconditioned wheels, I put 2 layers on and today in the rain its not just beading water its repelling the brake dust on the paint surface into the little water beads.
> 
> I've never seen any wax or sealant do that...


i think that sums it up, good night, lol.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

copperman05 said:


> Ok I just brought FK1000p for my new reconditioned wheels, I put 2 layers on and today in the rain its not just beading water its repelling the brake dust on the paint surface into the little water beads.
> 
> I've never seen any wax or sealant do that...


It is quite exceptional on wheels in my experience, after really heavy rain they almost clean themselves.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> There's no need for you to come in here spamming my topic, its a public forum, thats my opinion of the stuff currently, it may change hopefully, it may not. If you don't like what i'm saying, don't come in the bloody thread.
> 
> I'm getting sensible answers off of everybody here, Orca has been most helpful in confirming a few queries, BigPikle is putting some good solid suggestions forward, but quite what are you contributing to this thread?


You need to grow up a bit I think, I am not sure why you think you are allowed to express your opinion but no one is allowed to disagree. If its a public forum then why is it classed as spamming (not sure you even nderstand the term) if I disagree publicly with your opinion?. What is quite funny is that Bigpikle also agreed with me that branding the product as tosh was incorrect but funnily enough you ignored that. As to what I am adding, I am adding my opinion and my positive experience of the product, if you got of your high horse for five minutes you would have seen that.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alright, enough with this please. The only person allowed to express their opinion on here and not have it questioned is ME! :devil: :lol:

Joking aside, can we keep this on topic chaps, and if you still have further issues to sort out can you do it by PM please :thumb:


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

hello guys,
personally i love it:thumb: use it on wheels ,body and glass:thumb:and exhaust:thumb:


















































even on my fridge:lol:









regards nathan
http://imprezatypera.com


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Hard to argue with the shots of the Red car. Looks great!


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

thats my mates red evo8 fq340. soft paint though from mitisubishi


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

lockley said:


> thats my mates red evo8 fq340. soft paint though from mitisubishi


Whos Alpina is that? I love an Alpina, what model is it?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

lockley said:


> thats my mates red evo8 fq340. soft paint though from mitisubishi


Your cars do look good, but I think it's a product which better suits solid colours. However (don't get me wrong your cars do look good) I don't think the finish looks any better than average.

I can't despute the way the finish feels, yes it feels very slick and yes it beads very well, but how can a product be recommended for all paint types, when IMO there's products out there which offer a superior 'look' to the finish?


----------



## hamyam (Dec 20, 2006)

Lovely RA there ,dont i know you lol


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> However (don't get me wrong your cars do look good) I don't think the finish looks any better than average.


I don't think any of the finishes I see on the forum look any better then any others to be honest. I don't think anyone really claims that it offers a superior finish but as a package its hard to beat when it comes to ease of use, durability, finish, value for money.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> as a package its hard to beat when it comes to ease of use, durability, finish, value for money.


The only part I would agree with is the durability tbh. There are other products out there which are just as easy to use, have a better finish and offer more value for money. However they're not held in such a high regard, in fact they're rarely spoken about.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> The only part I would agree with is the durability tbh. There are other products out there which are just as easy to use, have a better finish and offer more value for money. However they're not held in such a high regard, in fact they're rarely spoken about.


Go on, spill the beans :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> The only part I would agree with is the durability tbh. There are other products out there which are just as easy to use, have a better finish and offer more value for money. However they're not held in such a high regard, in fact they're rarely spoken about.


The trouble is now you are going to get in to personal preference, better finish is subjective, obvioulsy value for money is directly affected by whether the product fits someones preference.


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> Whos Alpina is that? I love an Alpina, what model is it?


the alpina is his dads its a B10 and is due a detail as soon as the whether picks up again. pics to follow:thumb: it will be having fk1000p as the lsp also.
also his brothers 966 turbo will be getting the fk. thats dark graphite so should look good:thumb:

hamyam . im in warwickshire, what makes you think i know you?:thumb:
Also not many know about the RA you must know your imprezas

i love my Ra. best subaru made imo:thumb:

cheers guys regards nathan.

P.S value for money i think its a great product:thumb:

http://www.imprezatypera.com
my own site for everything Subaru Impreza related.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Go on, spill the beans :thumb:


Britemax/Tropicare.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Britemax/Tropicare.


Yes , indeed both I have not tried and not seen many reviewing them.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Britemax/Tropicare.


Which ones the Tc-3 and extreme elements?, they look interesting but at the end of the day I could buy them and find them only OK in which case I could then accuse you of 'hyping up' the product. See where this is going, some of us like FK and sing its praises, someone else comes along and doesn't like it so sings the praises of an alternative, someone else tries the alternative and doesn't like it. So at the end of the day we could all be accused of hyping products up, havng said that I may try the TC-3 just because I like nice smelling products. I will add something I forgot to mention about FK and that is how well it works as an LSP, finish is one thing but protection is what I care about. The thing that has impressed me with FK is the way it releases dirt when you wash it, and also its ability to still look great even when the car is dirty, of course by my own admission this is yet more hyping :devil:


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

I know I have nothing to compare FK with but as a 1st wax user on my car I found it really good to put on, although I think i layered it to thick as it was a bit tought to get off. At first i thought it wasnt as nice as I thought it would be but when i got up to day it look a lot nicer. I topped off the FK Z8 and only have 1 coat on. Will be putting another coat on the mora.

Also done all my windows with it and so far so good :thumb:


----------

